# Cell reference that references blank cell coming back with #value! help.



## 685villa (Jan 1, 2023)

So I am reworking an Army all-in-one tracker for what we do. One of the basic things is tracking evaluations, called "NCOERs" and I am working on the three columns I,J, and K with formulated info but now getting #VALUE! when the referenced cell is also formulated to blank cells (essentially just the blanks in a table, which is to allow adding more employees to a master name sheet (which is a future task for this workbook)). Thanks!
-V






V3 14G Tracker 31 Dec.xlsxIJK5Last Thru DateThru DateDue622-Jun-2221-Jun-23171719-Dec-2118-Dec-22-14818-Oct-2117-Oct-22-7699-Aug-228-Aug-232191010-May-229-May-231281111-Dec-2110-Dec-22-22124-Feb-223-Feb-2333139-Jan-228-Jan-237145-Jun-214-Jun-22-2111510-Feb-229-Feb-23391610-Jul-229-Jul-23189178-Jul-227-Jul-231871810-Jun-229-Jun-231591911-Sep-2110-Sep-22-1132010-Nov-219-Nov-22-53214-Oct-213-Oct-22-902210-Jan-229-Jan-2382330-Nov-2129-Nov-22-332416-Mar-2215-Mar-23732525-Nov-2124-Nov-22-38263-Jan-222-Jan-2312714-Aug-2113-Aug-22-1412810-Nov-219-Nov-22-532927-Jul-2226-Jul-232063030-Sep-2129-Sep-22-94316-Jun-225-Jun-231553222-Jun-2221-Jun-231713324-Oct-2123-Oct-22-703411-Aug-2210-Aug-23221359-Jan-228-Jan-2373610-Jun-229-Jun-231593714-Oct-2213-Oct-23285382-Aug-221-Aug-232123929-Apr-2228-Apr-231174013-Mar-2212-Mar-2370419-Nov-228-Nov-2331142 #VALUE!43 #VALUE!44 #VALUE!45 #VALUE!46 #VALUE!47 #VALUE!48 #VALUE!49 #VALUE!50 #VALUE!51 #VALUE!52 #VALUE!53 #VALUE!54 #VALUE!55 #VALUE!NCOERsCell FormulasRangeFormulaJ6:J55J6=IF(ISBLANK(I6),"",I6+364)K6:K55K6=IF(ISERROR(ISBLANK(J6-TODAY)),"",J6-TODAY())


----------



## jasonb75 (Jan 1, 2023)

Isblank only works with empty cells, not formula blanks.
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=IFERROR(J6- TODAY(),"")
```


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Jan 1, 2023)

Or

```
=IF(J6="","",J6-TODAY())
```


----------



## 685villa (Jan 1, 2023)

Alex Blakenburg said:


> Or
> 
> ```
> =IF(J6="","",J6-TODAY())
> ```


Thank you so much! This worked!


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Jan 1, 2023)

You're welcome. Glad we could help.


----------

